# Birmingham Rollers



## Yellowman (Feb 23, 2013)

How does competition with rollers work ? How do you win/ lose is there a judge or something and what constitutes a good roller....... And how do you train them to perform better


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Yellowman,
Check out these two links, it should answer a lot of your questions.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f101/birmingham-rollers-55987.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f101/birmingham-rollers-discussion-32184.html


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Bigislerooers thank for those links ! good infor


----------

